# Road Traffic Accident



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 2, 2006)

My first attempt at photojournalism. Not normally my thing to get amongst people whilst shooting but I soon got chatting to the attending police and fire crews. Dull, late afternoon light didn't help though! 

*The Daewoo Nexia after crashing into the wall. The driver, a young male, had already left the scene immediately after the crash.*







*First look at the car shows extensive damage.*






*Another angle shows the demolished wall and the potential danger to pedestrians.*






*Police attended the scene within 25 minutes and began their investigation to asscertain the cause of the accident and the identity of the driver.*






*Fire crews isolated the electrics and made the wreckage safe. The driver returned with assistance and a recovery vehicle to remove the vehicle. He was immediately cautioned and questioned by police.*






*After the driver admitted to police to having no licence or insurance he was taken to the local police station to be interviewed. The man assisting him to recover the vehicle stated the young man had only just finished serving a ban for a similar offence.*


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice coverage. The third shot shows the seriousness of this accident!


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Feb 2, 2006)

How bad were you hurt?----------Just kidding. Those are good shots along with the short story.


----------



## Fate (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice shots..... well as nice as a car crash can be. Good coverage!


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice coverage...


Steve


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Just be carefull you don't get run over.  You know how those English drivers can be.:lmao:


----------



## cbay (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice Coverage. Out of intrest, something seems to be wrong with the image quality is it just because you have shrunk them down? or something else?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 3, 2006)

Images were scanned from negs which, though not perfect, was OK but after running through PS to resize them they went fuzzy & I couldn't get them right.  (might be something about print size/pixels.)

I have a strange arty one I'll put through the enlarger & print properly just to make sure!


----------



## cbay (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh okay, just wondered.


----------

